# Trails und DH-Strecken in Merzig???



## Matuner (2. April 2007)

Hallo weiß jemand wo man in Merzig und in der näheren Umgebung gute Trials oder DH- Strecken sind? Ich hab auch etwas von einem Bikepark in St.Ingbert gehört weiß jemand was genaueres??


----------



## snoopy-bike (2. April 2007)

Einfach mal Samstags am Mettlacher TP vorbeikommen!
näheres unter www.team-saarschleife.de
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

